# What crate for vizsla?



## Walt_l (Jan 24, 2012)

I am preparing my home for my first vizsla. I have no arrival date, but know I will have one within the year. I travel to dog shows with my girlfriend and will have access to lots of nice equipment so I plan on gettin a crate soon. What size crate should I get that will be small enough for crate training g a puppy but will also be suitable for a full grown dog. 

Also I am getting bids to fence the yard. Will a 4 foot fence be enough to contain my dog or should I consider 5 foot?


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

The best crate you can get is one that has a divider you can put in it, so you just adjust the size as your puppy grows. We bought a 36L x 23W x 24H collapsible metal crate with 2 doors and it has worked wonderfully so far. The crate is divided in about 1/2 right now & Riley is 5 months old.

I think all the V owners here would agree - a V will probably laugh at a 4ft fence. I'd go with at least 5 ft... 6 or 7 feet is preferable.


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

I agree on the collapsable wire crate w/divider. I would go with an 8 foot fence if you expect it to hold a determined Vizsla. Actually they will go under it also. An electric fence would be the way to go and much less expensive.


----------



## kristen (Oct 18, 2011)

We bought a medium sized double door wire crate (30Lx19Wx21H). Odin is 5.5 months, and he's outgrowing it. We're off to buy a large in the next couple weeks, so start out with the large for sure! Most of them come with the dividers.


----------



## VbarK Vizslas (Jan 31, 2012)

I would definetly go higher than 4!!! One of our pups just turned a year in December. Her owner keeps me posted on her-it's awesome! They were at a Lure Meet just watching. A gentleman came up and asked if that was a Vizsla and the owner proudly said yes she is and at the same time she jumped a 5 foot fence at a stand still and took off after the lure. needless to say he was a little embarassed and very surprised she could clear that fence so easy.


----------

